# How about a llama as a companion to a horse



## freia

We're getting our pasture area lush and poisonous-plant-free, and this summer the shelter and fence are going up, and I can bring a horse "home". However, I only want to get one horse at a time. As the kids get older, I'll get a second one.

I'd like to get a llama as a companion for the horse. Does anyone have any experience with llamas as companions? Do they get along well? Any problems I need to look out for?

My reasons for wanting a llama are: they can hold their own against the coyotes around here, they're usually pretty friendly, they're good weed-eaters (could use that on other areas of my land), I can sell the wool, and they're cheap and easy to keep.


----------



## freia

And what would a llama do to my dog if it happened to wander into the pasture. Could it be taught that the dog is part of the family, or would it see any and all dogs as a threat and attack it?


----------



## rememberourtroops

I own two llamas, Tilly and Nigel, and they both get a long well with my equines plus my dogs and pig. Tilly lives with three shires; a Thoroughbred and a Shetland Pony, she sometimes will chase one of my dogs but she is normally put in her place rather quickly by one of the Shires. Nigel, a castrated male, lives with my Shire stallion in a seperate pasture and he doesn't bother the dogs at all. It all depends on the animal if they will get along with your dogs/horses, not to mention kids or other animals. My don't really eat weeds unless it is a last resort and they are about as much to keep as one of my horses. Sure they do eat less but there is still the vet bills, farrier bills, feed bills etc that have to be taken care of. Then there is there coat which you are interested in selling once the llama has been clipped. It is a lot of worked to cut there coats, you can't just buzz it and be done. Certain areas of the llama have a better quality wool then others and the llama itself should be groomed before hand. The llama should also be desensitized to the sound of the shears, some never do like the noise. So you may want to go to classes or watch videos, maybe even visit llama farms, to see how the clipping is done. If you intend on making the wool into yarn, which is what I do, it invovles all the more work and equipment.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

I am sure llamas could be taught to accept your dog as part of their family. I don't know much about llamas, but Casey lived with llamas for around 3 years.


----------

